# Is it graves?



## cubitus (Oct 8, 2011)

Any thoughts/recommendations much appreciated!

I've been recently diagnosed with hyperthyrodism, oddly enough about a month after we had to put our cat on medication for the same problem. I was complaining to my doctor about excessive sweating for half my life so they did a thyroid blood work, then suggested I see an endo. My endo, one month back, didn't think it's Graves, suggested a one-month wait with beta blockers before another set of tests. A few days ago my eyes started getting red, constantly hurt and the blurred vision which used to be rather infrequent now bothers me each day. I'm really sensitive to sunlight when driving towards the sun in the morning/evening. My endo still doesn't think it's Graves and while I pray she's right, I'm less convinced. She ordered a Thyroid workup/uptake scan which is scheduled for next week.

Any thoughts/recommendations?

Tests show high T3/T4 and no TSH. For some reason the doctor doubled my beta blockers, but that might just be because she still noticed hand tremors.

cheers,
c.

9/1
Free T4 2.69 (0.58-1.64)
Tot T3 1.86 (0.70-1.78)
TSH <0.01 (0.34-5.60)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB <10 (<35)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (<20)
TSI 20 (<140)

10/6
Free T4 non-dialysis 2.0 (0.8-1.8)
Free T3 5.3 (2.3-4.2)
TSH <0.01 (0.40-4.50)
Bilirubin Total 1.4 (0.2-1.2)
Bilirubin Direct 0.3 (0.0-0.2)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, all I know is there are 4 distinct guidelines to diagnosing Graves, and a patient must have 3 out of the 4. I can only remember the eye, and skin issue right now. Someone will concrete info will be along soon to help you out. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cubitus said:


> Any thoughts/recommendations much appreciated!
> 
> I've been recently diagnosed with hyperthyrodism, oddly enough about a month after we had to put our cat on medication for the same problem. I was complaining to my doctor about excessive sweating for half my life so they did a thyroid blood work, then suggested I see an endo. My endo, one month back, didn't think it's Graves, suggested a one-month wait with beta blockers before another set of tests. A few days ago my eyes started getting red, constantly hurt and the blurred vision which used to be rather infrequent now bothers me each day. I'm really sensitive to sunlight when driving towards the sun in the morning/evening. My endo still doesn't think it's Graves and while I pray she's right, I'm less convinced. She ordered a Thyroid workup/uptake scan which is scheduled for next week.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!!

You are way hyper as evidenced by TSH and the FREES and this:

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract

Here is info on TSI as well:

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

It would be wise for you to see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist at this time.

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.

Hope all this info is helpful; keep us in the loop


----------

